# Habanero Jelly



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 27, 2012)

I make mine with habs and cherry peppers. Why would anyone grow jalapenos when you can grow cherries??

The yellow droplets are pure capsaicin






10 habaneros (grew bigguns this year) and a bunch of cherry peppers (why would anyone grow jalapenos if you can grow cherries?)






Mush em up with vinegar






Boil it with more vinegar and sugar






Add pectin- 3 1/2 pints






Also got 12 cups tomatoes put up today


----------



## begreen (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice! That is going to be a great fall/winter treat. What are your favorite ways to use the jelly?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 28, 2012)

It's a perfect contrast with sharp cheese. Lots of people also like it with cream cheese and crackers. Personally I mostly make pb&J with it, but I'm a very spicy food fan


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Aug 28, 2012)

One thing is for sure....bet you guys have healthy digestive systems...
PB&J? WTF?That's what Fluff is for and lots of it...


----------



## Thistle (Aug 28, 2012)

That Habanero jelly looks amazing.Love spicy food but have tapered back my use since getting older.


Peanut Butter is great but actually prefer Nutella on certain things now.Like pancakes or waffles.Especially good on bagels & english muffins.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 28, 2012)

Habaneros actually have a great citrus flavor- I was surprised at how tasty (not just hot) this stuff is the first time I made it.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks delicious!


----------



## Thistle (Aug 28, 2012)

First time I had Habaneros was almost 20 yrs ago when the seeds/plants started appearing in local garden shops.Grew them for a few yrs,one time was expecting an early Halloween freeze & one plant was especially large & full of orange fruit.Still blooming & hated to lose it so I dug it up,put in 5 gallon bucket with the rootball,placed it in living room.It survived until just after Christmas.I resisted the urge to tell visitors "Help yourself to my sweet Xmas peppers here....."


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 28, 2012)

Thistle said:


> First time I had Habaneros was almost 20 yrs ago when the seeds/plants started appearing in local garden shops.Grew them for a few yrs,one time was expecting an early Halloween freeze & one plant was especially large & full of orange fruit.Still blooming & hated to lose it so I dug it up,put in 5 gallon bucket with the rootball,placed it in living room.It survived until just after Christmas.I resisted the urge to tell visitors "Help yourself to my sweet Xmas peppers here....."


 
My hab plants this year are the best I've ever had. I have heard of people putting pepper plants into pots, bringing them in and forcing them to go dormant, then waking them up in the spring. Habaneros might be perfect for this, as they are normally so much slower to develop.


----------



## Jags (Aug 28, 2012)

Ohhhh...hab jelly on a block of cream cheese.  MMMmmmmm...

Also - don't over look the possibility of dehydrating them.  A friend gives me habs and Ghost peppers.  I clean, cut in half, dehydrate and then buzz them up in a blender.  My goto pizza seasoning (chili, too).

How are you processing the maters?  Last year I kept getting good production of maters for a long duration but at no time did I have a bunch that warranted all out canning.  Had a buddy tell me for small bunches, to clean them, core them, cut them into chunks and then blend the heck out of them, skin and all.  Simmer this down to half, then bag, tag and freeze.  Basically a mater sauce.  Works good for soup base type stuff.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 28, 2012)

Jags said:


> Ohhhh...hab jelly on a block of cream cheese. MMMmmmmm...
> 
> Also - don't over look the possibility of dehydrating them. A friend gives me habs and Ghost peppers. I clean, cut in half, dehydrate and then buzz them up in a blender. My goto pizza seasoning (chili, too).
> 
> How are you processing the maters? Last year I kept getting good production of maters for a long duration but at no time did I have a bunch that warranted all out canning. Had a buddy tell me for small bunches, to clean them, core them, cut them into chunks and then blend the heck out of them, skin and all. Simmer this down to half, then bag, tag and freeze. Basically a mater sauce. Works good for soup base type stuff.


I do dehydrate and/or freeze some. I could open a damn habanero stand this year. For tomatoes- I core,  cut into chunks, stew them up, then freeze in tupperware, though the ziploks are a better idea as I'll run out quick. I thaw them and use as a base for sauce, though I should look into BBQ more. A buddy cuts in half, roasts them on a baking sheet, then freezes.


----------



## Jags (Aug 28, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> stew them up, then freeze in tupperware


 
Any salt or other products go in when you stew?  How long do you simmer?


----------



## smokinj (Aug 28, 2012)

I done three smokers full of  jalapeno's then through the dehyrator over night. Jelly can be done once the garden over.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 28, 2012)

Jags said:


> Any salt or other products go in when you stew? How long do you simmer?


I don't bother with anything else- this is just to mush them up and kill any nasties. All the real cooking happens later. I get them to a simmer and let them go for maybe 15-30 mins- depending on how much I'm paying attention


----------



## Thistle (Aug 28, 2012)

Though I dont like tomatoes whole,sliced or in big chunks I either leave them out when cooking or eating out somewhere pick them out or give them to anyone else eating with me - I can almost eat my weight in salsa,ketchup,marinara,spaghetti sauce & other tomato products - go figure 

Dried 3 large peanut butter  jars full of thin slices in dehydrator last summer,great to crumble in stews or soups.Mom called this morning - they had just 3 or 4 plants this year,but wanted more for canning & juice later in winter.She said they went to a local vegetable farm & picked 92 pounds worth!  So I'll probably be getting 2-3 quarts of juice in a few weeks.... From a friend of theirs I got a 5 gallon bucket of free Concord & another kind of grapes on Sunday,I'll press that through,mix with a bit of sugar in a few days.Should have a quart or so juice hopefully.Statewide wineries are reporting smaller fruit this year because of severe drought past 2 months,but quality of fruit is excellent & higher in sugar because of that.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 28, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Though I dont like tomatoes whole,sliced or in big chunks I either leave them out when cooking or eating out somewhere pick them out or give them to anyone else eating with me - I can almost eat my weight in salsa,ketchup,marinara,spaghetti sauce & other tomato products - go figure
> 
> Dried 3 large peanut butter  jars full of thin slices in dehydrator last summer,great to crumble in stews or soups.Mom called this morning - they had just 3 or 4 plants this year,but wanted more for canning & juice later in winter.She said they went to a local vegetable farm & picked 92 pounds worth!  So I'll probably be getting 2-3 quarts of juice in a few weeks.... From a friend of theirs I got a 5 gallon bucket of free Concord & another kind of grapes on Sunday,I'll press that through,mix with a bit of sugar in a few days.Should have a quart or so juice hopefully.Statewide wineries are reporting smaller fruit this year because of severe drought past 2 months,but quality of fruit is excellent & higher in sugar because of that.


I hear ya. I make salsa and the occasional bruschetta is as much raw tomato as I eat, but I can grow them as well as most. Gave my mom a few softball sized maters today? Raw tomatoes, olives, most jazz music- things I wish I liked because people that like them really enjoy them.


----------



## begreen (Aug 29, 2012)

We dry a batch of our hot peppers. Still working on a very nice crop of last year's Thai chile peppers. They are great. This year's summer has been too cool. I don't think we are going to get very hot peppers this season.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 29, 2012)

begreen said:


> We dry a batch of our hot peppers. Still working on a very nice crop of last year's Thai chile peppers. They are great. This year's summer has been too cool. I don't think we are going to get very hot peppers this season.


Hit me up at the end of the season- I'm sure I'll have some extras.

Made a PB&J for lunch today and licked the spoon after to try the jelly- I was pleased as punch. Hotter, a little less sweet than usual- which is what I was aiming for. I'm not necessarily going for killer heat, but I think I got it this time anyway


----------



## lukem (Aug 29, 2012)

We make jalepeno jelly...habanero jelly sounds a scary hot.

I've never been a fan of uncooked tomatoes, but I'm finally coming around this year.  A thick slice of beefsteak on toast, salt, pepper, and mayo is pretty amazing.  Sometimes I'll add a runny egg instead of mayo.

We made a ton of salsa and juice this year.  Now when we have more maters than we can eat we peel, seed, core, dice, bag up, and freeze.  Good for making soups.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 29, 2012)

lukem said:


> We make jalepeno jelly...habanero jelly sounds a scary hot.
> 
> I've never been a fan of uncooked tomatoes, but I'm finally coming around this year. A thick slice of beefsteak on toast, salt, pepper, and mayo is pretty amazing. Sometimes I'll add a runny egg instead of mayo.
> 
> We made a ton of salsa and juice this year. Now when we have more maters than we can eat we peel, seed, core, dice, bag up, and freeze. Good for making soups.


 
Thats funny this is also my first year of eating tomatoes......Must be a good year for them because normally one bit and I am done for the year.


----------



## begreen (Aug 29, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Hit me up at the end of the season- I'm sure I'll have some extras.
> 
> Made a PB&J for lunch today and licked the spoon after to try the jelly- I was pleased as punch. Hotter, a little less sweet than usual- which is what I was aiming for. I'm not necessarily going for killer heat, but I think I got it this time anyway


 
Haven't tried pepper jelly and peanut butter yet. Will have to do that. I like it on fresh homemade cornbread, yum.


----------



## Lewiston (Aug 29, 2012)

begreen said:


> Haven't tried pepper jelly and peanut butter yet. Will have to do that. I like it on fresh homemade cornbread, yum.


Now that sounds good!


----------



## osagebow (Sep 1, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> My hab plants this year are the best I've ever had. I have heard of people putting pepper plants into pots, bringing them in and forcing them to go dormant, then waking them up in the spring. Habaneros might be perfect for this, as they are normally so much slower to develop.


 
This is easy to do - I have 3 year old tabasco plants,  and have done other small hot varieties, also. Pick clean, prune mercilessly, and water sparingly.


----------



## swagler85 (Sep 1, 2012)

Well you inspired me to make my own so I made a batch. Dont have any habenero but have lots of Hot pepper and jalepeno. Also did two batches of pepper mustard while i was at it.


----------



## swagler85 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the inspiration, needed to get that done.
pic 1 pepper mustard cookin
pic 2 pepper mustard finished
pic 3 finished jalepeno jelly


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 2, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> View attachment 73002
> View attachment 73003
> View attachment 73004
> 
> ...



Tell me about pepper mustard! What are the basic ingredients and what doesit taste like?


----------



## swagler85 (Sep 2, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Tell me about pepper mustard! What are the basic ingredients and what doesit taste like?


 
Pepper mustard is amazing, I am not a big yellow mustard fan but pepper mustard is my favorite condiment. Its a sweet and spicy version of mustard. Goes fantastic on hot dogs, burgers, deli sandwich's ect.  Always a big hit at get togethers and bonfires. 

32 oz mustard (I use spicy brown, original recipe called for yellow)
32 oz white vinegar
51 hot peppers or a peck jalepono, seeds removed, finely chopped. I use a mixture of hot and jalepeno 
5 cups sugar
1 tbs salt

add ingredients and bring to a low boil

mix 1 cup flour and 1 pint water separately and add to mustard mixture. boil 10-15 minutes and ladle into hot jars.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 7, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> Pepper mustard is amazing, I am not a big yellow mustard fan but pepper mustard is my favorite condiment. Its a sweet and spicy version of mustard. Goes fantastic on hot dogs, burgers, deli sandwich's ect. Always a big hit at get togethers and bonfires.
> 
> 32 oz mustard (I use spicy brown, original recipe called for yellow)
> 32 oz white vinegar
> ...


My buddy makes one real similar to this, he calls it "hell's butter".  It is AWESOME on hot dogs, burgers, crackers, bologna, etc.  That hab jelly looks delicious, but I am becoming a bit of a wuss with the really hot stuff anymore.  I still like hot, just not FLAMIN' HOT.......


----------



## swagler85 (Sep 7, 2012)

OK here is another treat, my sis made this yesterday. Bacon Jam!


----------



## swagler85 (Sep 7, 2012)

That is a jam with bacon coffee and sugar, goes awesome on toast, will be trying it on an egg and muffin sandwich in the morining


----------



## Thistle (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh my.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 9, 2012)

Some good and some uhh- interesting- looking stuff here!

The habaneros are coming fast and furious now. Left a few on the counter to finish ripening up- I made a third batch of jelly today, and threw the rest in the dehydrator. The air in the kitchen is already a touch irritating and delicious smelling


----------



## Jags (Sep 10, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> Bacon Jam


 
You are just seriously messing with my emotions, now.
I keep this in my desk drawer:


----------



## Oregon Bigfoot (Sep 16, 2012)

This is a great thread!  One thing I use pepper jelly for, is brushed on smoked salmon jerky, about an hour before I take it out of the smoker.  I microwave it a bit to soften, and brush it right on the salmon.  Absolutely, to die for!  I made a batch of smoked salmon with pepper jelly today, in fact!


----------



## begreen (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey AP, can you post the recipe for the jam? We don't have habneros, but have a good crop of jalepenos to work with.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 16, 2012)

I use this one: http://www.food.com/recipe/spicy-habanero-jelly-68981

No food coloring. I threw in red cherry peppers instead of a bell pepper


----------



## begreen (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks man! That's almost the same recipe as in our canning cookbook. We just made our first batch using garden jalepenos, a yellow bell pepper and a red corno di toro pepper. The jelly has a beautiful color. I adjusted the recipe by using 2 cups less sugar and 1/2 cup less vinegar so that it's less sweet. And I used a low sugar pectin. This lets the pepper flavor be more present. It came out very well. I like it!

PS: nice crop of habeneros!


----------



## rideau (Sep 16, 2012)

If you are overwhelmed with a bumper crop of tomatoes and haven't time to process them, you can simply remove the stem ends and freeze them in freezer bags, use a straw to suck out all the air.   When ready to use, run them under cold water and the skins slip right off.  Then use them any way:  soup, stew, tomatoe sauce, paste, ketchup, chile sauce, stir fry...whatever.  They keep beautifully.


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2012)

We bake our tomatoes down with garlic, onions and herbs, then puree them into some fantastic tomato sauce.


----------

